# Nice Aricle On Martell In New Issue Of SLAM



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Check it out, nice write up on Webster in latest issue of SLAM Magazine.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Check it out, nice write up on Webster in latest issue of SLAM Magazine.


I can't get link to work.

gatorpops


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> I can't get link to work.


Their isn't a link included so maybe that's why you can't get it to work... :biggrin: 

At least not on my screen their isn't.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

I know.


gatorpops


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah ummm lame post


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I googled and came up with this bizarre tidbit from the draft in June:



> 6. Trail Blazers -- Martell Webster -- 6-7, 210 -- Seattle Prep (WA)
> I know nothing about this kid. Haven't seen him play, haven't talked to anyone who knows anything about him, but *since the Blazers picked him I'm assuming he'll be an underachiever*. Dick Vitale immediately appears on the big screen and starts ranting and raving. Wow, it's really surprising to hear Dick Vitale complain about a player that didn't play college ball. Sam notes, "Martell Webster's grandma has the illest hat in history. It's a white sun bonnet, rocked so it points straight up. Gangsta. But only because she pulls it off."


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Here's one I haven't seen, posted today:

http://kfba.net/Articles/82804.aspx


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Bert said:


> I googled and came up with this bizarre tidbit from the draft in June:


was that bill simmons?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

> While the Blazers will struggle to make the playoffs, the talented young roster should provide fans with plenty of entertainment and hope--hell, I'm not even a fan and I'm excited to watch them. Portland was accused of overreaching when they drafted Sebastian Telfair, a diminutive point guard sans jump shot, with the thirteenth overall pick last year, but he proved his detractors wrong. While he played sparingly over the first four months, he more than held his spot in the starting lineup for the last 26 games of the season.





> Rookie Report
> Martell Webster was the first prep drafted this summer, selected twelve picks ahead of the highly-acclaimed Gerald Green. Portland brass cited his shooting touch and strength as the reasons behind its decision. Both bode well for Webster's minutes this year. Size is the number one playing time factor for high schoolers--LeBron James, Amare Stoudemire, and Dwight Howard were all big enough to handle their respective positions--and shooting is a hot commodity in the NBA as well. Unfortunately, it's tough to make a statistical impact as a rookie off-guard--just ask J.R. Smith.





> Breakout Player
> *No player's name seems as fitting for the Jail Blazers as Travis Outlaw. * Portland selected him at the bottom of the first round in 2003 because of his quickness and leaping ability. While he hasn't garnered much playing time in his first two seasons (though his minutes played did jump from 19 as a rookie to 793 last year), *he has stayed out of trouble thus far * and had encouraging summer performances. Over his six-game Vegas stint this year, he averaged 35.3 minutes, 18.7 points, 6.3 rebounds, 1.5 assists, a steal, and a block per game--good for an .807. He'll get every chance to earn and hold down the starting small forward spot this season and could develop throughout the year. A .750 season would launch the 21 year-old into up-and-comer status. *Let's just hope he stays away from the crack cocaine.*


*

WTF!!!   :curse: :upset: :cthread: *


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Here's one I haven't seen, posted today:
> 
> http://kfba.net/Articles/82804.aspx






> No player's name seems as fitting for the Jail Blazers as Travis Outlaw. Portland selected him at the bottom of the first round in 2003 because of his quickness and leaping ability. While he hasn't garnered much playing time in his first two seasons (though his minutes played did jump from 19 as a rookie to 793 last year), he has stayed out of trouble thus far and had encouraging summer performances. Over his six-game Vegas stint this year, he averaged 35.3 minutes, 18.7 points, 6.3 rebounds, 1.5 assists, a steal, and a block per game--good for an .807. He'll get every chance to earn and hold down the starting small forward spot this season and could develop throughout the year. A .750 season would launch the 21 year-old into up-and-comer status. Let's just hope he stays away from the crack cocaine.


What the heck is the crack cocaine reference all about? Travis is as straightlaced as they come i thought. His dad is a cop even. I am confused, anyone understand this? Ahh seems Bbert beat me to the same question.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Hap said:


> was that bill simmons?


Lang Whitaker, SlamOnLine. (Sorry, my citation skills are a little rusty.)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm kind of hoping that it's a poor joke...or it's just someone who's lazy and doesn't know anything about the team outside of what he read 4 years ago.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> I'm kind of hoping that it's a poor joke...or it's just someone who's lazy and doesn't know anything about the team outside of what he read 4 years ago.


Time to write that *** a lil' email, damn if I was Travis I would sue him for slander. It's like he implies Travis has used crack cocaine in the past.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

> it's just someone who's lazy and doesn't know anything about the team outside of what he read 4 years ago.


Yeah, well, I'm damn tired of so called journalists who are that lazy.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I say we email the hell out of this guy. These **** Blazer references need to come to an end. Nobody thinks it's funny anymore either.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

well it was hard to find but....

[email protected]


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Make sure to point out what a tool he is for misrepresenting a truely good kid in a light that is completely and utterly unjustified.


----------



## Phatguysrule (Jul 5, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Make sure to point out what a tool he is for misrepresenting a truely good kid in a light that is completely and utterly unjustified.


You're right Schilly... This is lazy, irresponsible journalism at it's best... Seriously, if a guy doesn't know anything about the Blazers, why would he write a column about them? Bleh!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I say we email the hell out of this guy. These **** Blazer references need to come to an end. Nobody thinks it's funny anymore either.


Who gives a crap? You guys who complain about sportswriters' comments remind me of a girl who gets all huffy when her date doesn't notice her new dress.


----------



## broham (May 23, 2003)

Thanks for the message schilly!

I tell you the response to this article has been fascinating. I've gotten some serious hatemail from Blazer fans accusing me of being an irresponsible journalist, a racist, and an awful fat person addicted to big macs and krispy kremes!

All kidding asside the Kentucky Fried Basketball Association is _not_ a serious news organization. We are joke filled fantasy basketball site; most of our content is modeled after the onion. The words "crack cocaine" are prevalent throughout the site and a signature catch phrase...anyone who bothers to look around (before sending hate email) will notice it on many posts and articles (non-blazer related). The words are used as verb, noun and adjective regardless of context, and when they do imply somthing its usually reflective of our addictive interest in basketball. In this case they meant stay out of trouble and poor Outlaw got them because he was tagged as my breakout player. I could've used them just as well on Joel Przybilla if I'd picked him.

Here's where it gets interesting - the words "crack cocaine" were also used in reference to Jerry West in the Memphis Grizzlies preview, they were used in the Miami preview as well as several others. NONE of those fans are in a uproar and I have not received a SINGLE e-mail from anyone else. But I have been villified in several Portland message boards and get e-mails from Blazer fans pretty much everyday.

I understand you are desperate to shed the tired "Jailblazer" label, but the reality is that Portland players have had several problems over the years (and it was just last season that Qyntel Woods was in trouble for his pitbulls and Damon Stoudemire tried to pass an ounce of mj in aluminum foil through airport security!) Yes many bad seeds are gone, but the feeling that the team should get a clean slate after one clean summer does not seem entirely reasonable - you know what I mean? 

And just in case anyone actually cares what I think: I am well aware that Travis Outlaw has had not problems with the law! I picked him as the breakout player! I think you guys have a GREAT talented young team. (One that I will be watching often.)

Thanks - I haven't responded to any of the other attacks... but this is BBB.net and I needed to say my two cents. Here's hoping I didn't just add fuel to the fire.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Who gives a crap? You guys who complain about sportswriters' comments remind me of a girl who gets all huffy when her date doesn't notice her new dress.


I can understand what you are saying TH, but let's be completely honest here, Travis Outlaw has never done anything in any way for any writer to even mention Crack Cocaine with regards to him....All it takes is a couple of irresponsible articles like this one before people start to say "Yeah I heard that he may have had a Crack problem"...Stuff like that BS tends to get around and all of a sudden bingo he has a reputation as a potential problem child.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

broham said:


> Thanks for the message schilly!
> 
> I tell you the response to this article has been fascinating. I've gotten some serious hatemail from Blazer fans accusing me of being an irresponsible journalist, a racist, and an awful fat person addicted to big macs and krispy kremes!
> 
> ...


Well as a person writing about realities and what to expect regardless of who it is about, you should realize that poor taste humor probably isn't going to be appreciated by people who may happen to stumble across your article...

Yes many former Blazers had problems. and The franchise has worked hard to eliminate those issues, so what's the point of trying to re-asign the label to undeserving players? It's just a tired tabloidesque method of trying to be on a media bandwagon.

I appreciate your up front nature in responding and to be honest I don't think referencing Crack cocaine to anyone who is not or never has been a user is funny in the least.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

No, Talhard, it's more like a guy asking a girl on a date, insisting she go out with him and then telling her she's ugly.
Or mabye asking a girl for a date and then lying about it afterwards.

These jerks decide to write about the NBA and the Blazers particularly. They have a responsibility to do some basic research. Anyone who did so would know that Travis is a very straight arrow, that his dad is a cop and that his joke about his name is that his very strict father "outlawed" all kinds of wrong behavior.

And it was 2 years ago, more than 2 years ago, that Damon was stopped at the airport. Damon so far as we all know is no longer using marijuana. He's offered to, and has, provided urine samples on demand to the media.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Interestingly enough I just read through the Memphis Preview...TWICE...no mention of Crack Cocaine

And Here is how it was used on the Heat Preview



> Jerry West was willing to trade Posey and Williams for Eddie Jones. It's not like he's taken up crack-cocaine smoking at the age of 67.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

broham said:


> Thanks for the message schilly!
> 
> I tell you the response to this article has been fascinating. I've gotten some serious hatemail from Blazer fans accusing me of being an irresponsible journalist, a racist, and an awful fat person addicted to big macs and krispy kremes!
> 
> ...


I didn't write you any hate mail, but your explanation didn't exactly win me over either.

The whole thing seems kinda juvenile, which is fine, but maybe people would have realized that it was a humor column if it were more obvious (or more funny). You can blame your readers for misinterpereting it, but it's your job to convey the message such that it can be understood...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

broham said:


> Thanks for the message schilly!
> 
> I tell you the response to this article has been fascinating. I've gotten some serious hatemail from Blazer fans accusing me of being an irresponsible journalist, a racist, and an awful fat person addicted to big macs and krispy kremes!


hey, nothing wrong with big macs people! (altho whoppers are better)



> All kidding asside the Kentucky Fried Basketball Association is _not_ a serious news organization. We are joke filled fantasy basketball site; most of our content is modeled after the onion. The words "crack cocaine" are prevalent throughout the site and a signature catch phrase...anyone who bothers to look around (before sending hate email) will notice it on many posts and articles (non-blazer related). The words are used as verb, noun and adjective regardless of context, and when they do imply somthing its usually reflective of our addictive interest in basketball. In this case they meant stay out of trouble and poor Outlaw got them because he was tagged as my breakout player. I could've used them just as well on Joel Przybilla if I'd picked him.


so I was right! It was a poor attempt at humor! Hap wins again!


> Here's where it gets interesting - the words "crack cocaine" were also used in reference to Jerry West in the Memphis Grizzlies preview, they were used in the Miami preview as well as several others. NONE of those fans are in a uproar and I have not received a SINGLE e-mail from anyone else. But I have been villified in several Portland message boards and get e-mails from Blazer fans pretty much everyday.


well, I'd bet it's mostly due to fans being flooded with actual colums, that are laced with stupid comments as your "joke" was. 

If you're making jokes about jerry west, 99% of the world would know you're kidding..whereas if you make the same tired jokes about Portland (that other 'writers' made, and weren't joking) you're going to get us weirdo's emailing you (you'll notice I never wrote you.)

BTW, and I admit I didn't look closely but just assumed due to the name "kentucky fried" and remember someone mention it's a joke, is there an obvious "we're kidding here folks" message on the page? 



> I understand you are desperate to shed the tired "Jailblazer" label, but the reality is that Portland players have had several problems over the years (and it was just last season that Qyntel Woods was in trouble for his pitbulls and Damon Stoudemire tried to pass an ounce of mj in aluminum foil through airport security!) Yes many bad seeds are gone, but the feeling that the team should get a clean slate after one clean summer does not seem entirely reasonable - you know what I mean?


yes and no. The worst numbskull we have on the team is, probably, Patterson. And considering that none of us know the whole story regarding the incident with the Nanny (who was, btw, over 21 and had a willing affair with him prior to him being a complete idiot), it doesn't surprise many of us that the same tired re-tread lines are repeated.



> And just in case anyone actually cares what I think: I am well aware that Travis Outlaw has had not problems with the law! I picked him as the breakout player! I think you guys have a GREAT talented young team. (One that I will be watching often.)
> 
> Thanks - I haven't responded to any of the other attacks... but this is BBB.net and I needed to say my two cents. Here's hoping I didn't just add fuel to the fire.


didn't to me, but I didn't take it too seriously (but than again, I am Hap..ruler of the world!).

It is what it is...a joke web site (at least, I would assume thats what you guys consider yourselves).


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> hey, nothing wrong with big macs people! (altho whoppers are better)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh I get it, crack cocaine funny......Me Laugh now!!!! HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Dale Davis does not think this is funny.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


>


dude, where is Dale's nose?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Huh? Nothing in that article gave any indication to me that it was a humor site (although kudos to Hap for suggesting the possibility the author was joking). 

And as SheedSoNasty posted: "These **** Blazer references need to come to an end. Nobody thinks it's funny anymore either."

I actually thought it was, for the most part, one of the better articles on the Blazers I've seen lately. It certainly beats the Ignoregonian. I didn't feel the author had an anti-Blazer bias, despite the cheap shots at Zach (re staying out of jail) and the hatred for Miles. All that was balanced by positive takes on Zach's game an on other Blazers.

But the *ail Blazer crap and the **** about Travis was simply inappropriate and out of line. Period.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> dude, where is Dale's nose?


He laughed it off


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Hap said:


> It is what it is...a joke web site (at least, I would assume thats what you guys consider yourselves).


Ooh, good one.

Now, has anyone seen this elusive "Nice Aricle On Martell In New Issue Of SLAM"? 

Anyone...?


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

> who was, btw, over 21 and had a willing affair with him prior to him being a complete idiot


If there is one thing I am more tired of hearing than Jail Blazers it is that this woman had a willing affair with Ruben Patterson. (She was of age, although whether she was over 21 and not just 18 is not something I know and is not relevant.)
It was never raised at trial, never claimed by Patterson in his defense, never raised by his attorney. The claim is based solely on unsubstantiated statements by people on message boards, yet is now repeated by otherwise responsible people as "fact".


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> If there is one thing I am more tired of hearing than Jail Blazers it is that this woman had a willing affair with Ruben Patterson. (She was of age, although whether she was over 21 and not just 18 is not something I know and is not relevant.)


people have stated that it was with an under-aged girl, which it wasn't.


> It was never raised at trial, never claimed by Patterson in his defense, never raised by his attorney. The claim is based solely on unsubstantiated statements by people on message boards, yet is now repeated by otherwise responsible people as "fact".


it's not based soley on "ubsubstantiated statements" by people on message boards. There are people who know more about the facts of the case than you do, or I do. I remember a couple of the broadcasters (admittingly, not the more reliable sources) talking about how it was an on-going affair, and how in the court testimony she said she locked herself in the bathroom (which turned out, didn't have a lock).

A lot of things are never raised at a trial, and in some cases, somethings don't help being brought up in a trial.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

The state of Kentucky should be outraged.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I apologize for not putting a link to SLAM magazine on here. I am new to all of this and don't know how. Utherhimo called this post lame. If you are still interested it is the latest issue with Steve Nash on the cover. SLAM's website is slamonline.com If your there, check out the article on Qyntel Woods. They say he's tearing it up in Memphis right now. Anyway, sorry to any of you that thought this was a lame post(Utherimo)! Keep up the good work, I enjoy reading everyone's comments.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> SLAM's website is slamonline.com If your there, check out the article on Qyntel Woods. They say he's tearing it up in Memphis right now.


The Woods article doesn't have a date, but it was clearly writen before he was drafted- Memphis is his hometown. Not sure why they have a link to that on the SLAM front page. The Shareef article above it is even older.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Backboard Cam said:


> The Woods article doesn't have a date, but it was clearly writen before he was drafted- Memphis is his hometown. Not sure why they have a link to that on the SLAM front page. The Shareef article above it is even older.


As is the Sabas article. I've been all over that site and I can't find anything fresh on Martell.

Maybe it's a humor site? :raised_ey 

Or maybe you have to subscribe?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Who gives a crap? You guys who complain about sportswriters' comments remind me of a girl who gets all huffy when her date doesn't notice her new dress.


You're obviously not reading the posts where others also point out the fact that they don't appreciate the way our team and players are being treated. So yes, others DO give a crap. If you don't, it's like a wuss who gets slapped in the face and then asks for another.

One poor analogy deserves another.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

broham said:


> I understand you are desperate to shed the tired "Jailblazer" label, but the reality is that Portland players have had several problems over the years (and it was just last season that Qyntel Woods was in trouble for his pitbulls and Damon Stoudemire tried to pass an ounce of mj in aluminum foil through airport security!) Yes many bad seeds are gone, but the feeling that the team should get a clean slate after one clean summer does not seem entirely reasonable - you know what I mean?


Nobody's "desperate" here... the tired label is just that... TIRED. That joke is just so completely played out. It's not a matter of trying to "get a clean slate after one clean summer", we already HAVE a clean slate. Virtually every single one of the people who got into trouble are gone (except for Rueben who, FYI, quit drinking about 2 years ago and hasn't even had so much as a parking ticket since).

The worst part here is that you're using it to write a "humorous" article because, I guess, you still think its funny but the joke has been done to death. Your article ends up being unoriginal and lame. There's nothing creative about it, you're just regurgitating what many other writers have already said for the last 10 years. Hey, slam the Blazers all you want but let's see you come up with something new out of your own brain.

You know how there's always this one guy in your group of friends who can't move on? It's funny at first because you can get him to do crazy stuff like you did back in highschool? But then you get older and start a career and family... and he's still living with his parents. At that point he's just pitiful. 

Don't be that guy. 

Let the Jailblazer jokes got to the place where the "hanging Chad" ones went.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Anyway, sorry to any of you that thought this was a lame post!


I didn't think the thread was lame at all. Don't pay a whole lot of attention to remarks like that. For some reason certain posters get cranky when things are repeated or not relevant to their own lives when in reality others appreciate the effor.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I couldn't find an article on Martell at their online site. I did find an article indicating that Sabonis was coming back. Pretty strange as it cannot possibly be true.

http://slamonline.com/magazine/inyourface/Arvydas66/


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

tlong said:


> I did find an article indicating that Sabonis was coming back. Pretty strange as it cannot possibly be true.


Read a few posts before yours- the SLAM front page has undated articles that were obviously writen years ago.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

tlong said:


> I couldn't find an article on Martell at their online site. I did find an article indicating that Sabonis was coming back. Pretty strange as it cannot possibly be true.
> 
> http://slamonline.com/magazine/inyourface/Arvydas66/


That's what I thought at first, but then I emailed Pash Natterson just to check it out.

Sure enough, it turns out Sabas is a huge fan of Luke and couldn't pass up the once in a lifetime chance to play under his stern tutelage.

They worked out a deal where Mike Rice will call games for Sabonis's Lithuanian team in exchange for Sabas backing up Joel.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

crandc said:


> If there is one thing I am more tired of hearing than Jail Blazers it is that this woman had a willing affair with Ruben Patterson. (She was of age, although whether she was over 21 and not just 18 is not something I know and is not relevant.)
> It was never raised at trial, never claimed by Patterson in his defense, never raised by his attorney. The claim is based solely on unsubstantiated statements by people on message boards, yet is now repeated by otherwise responsible people as "fact".


She was 24. Could have been 92 for all I care. Could have had an affair or not. Really not material to the charges.

It was never brought up because there was never any trial. Guilty or not, "dumb as a rock" Ruben was smart enough to know a black athlete with a checkered past who was charged with sexually attacking a "nanny" in white Seattle stood no chance at all of avoiding a guilty verdict.

He entered an Alford plea while proclaiming his innocence. His wife (whom the nanny called her "best" friend) believed him and supported him at the sentencing.

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/basketball/22252_ruben09.shtml

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/basketball/23174_sonx16.shtml


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I have read the article on Martell in SLAM. It's alright.... nothing new really. Still, it's nice to see a Blazer get some nice pub.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Ruben was smart enough to know a black athlete with a checkered past who was charged with sexually attacking a "nanny" in white Seattle stood no chance at all of avoiding a guilty verdict.


Really? O.J. Simpson was a black athlete with a history of beating his white wife, and yet he got away with murder in the middle of lily white Brentwood. And Michael Jackson, who's about as "checkered" as they come, got away with molesting litttle boys in a white affluent community in southern California.

If you're black, famous, and have money, you can apparently get away with a lot of things.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> It was never brought up because there was never any trial. Guilty or not, "dumb as a rock" Ruben was smart enough to know a black athlete with a checkered past who was charged with sexually attacking a "nanny" in white Seattle stood no chance at all of avoiding a guilty verdict.


I'd really doubt your opinion that the good people of Seattle wouldn't have given him a fair chance in a trial... I think whats more relavant is that it's unlikely that any team in the league would have signed him in as a FA with a rape trial pending though. A team can work through bad pub, but they don't get value from a signed player if he's in jail. Putting in the no contest plea he did aloud him to close the matter and to choose between lucrative offers from Portland and Cleveland. There is no guarantee that those offers would have still been there even if he'd eventually had been cleared, but in all likelyhood he would have had to sit out a year and deal only with legal matters.

JMHO

STOMP


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> If you're black, famous, and have money, you can apparently get away with a lot of things.


You can remove the black part and leave the famous and money..skin color has nothing to do with it.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

There are, sadly, some people who have decided this team is "Jail Blazers". If the facts don't fit, they will "invent" them, like trying to claim or at least speculate on bad behavior by Travis Outlaw or Martell Webster, despite their squeaky-clean lives to date.
There are, sadly, some people who have decided that any woman who claims to have been raped "asked for it". If the facts don't fit, they will "invent" them, like trying to claim domestic workers want to have affairs with their employers' husbands, even if they have to base it on talk show hosts or internet boards. 
There are, sadly, some people who think that if they have heard something repeated often enough it must be true.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

sa1177, you just lost all of my respect because of your avatar...


----------



## chula vista blazer (Jul 13, 2005)

crandc said:


> There are, sadly, some people who have decided this team is "Jail Blazers". If the facts don't fit, they will "invent" them, like trying to claim or at least speculate on bad behavior by Travis Outlaw or Martell Webster, despite their squeaky-clean lives to date.
> There are, sadly, some people who have decided that any woman who claims to have been raped "asked for it". If the facts don't fit, they will "invent" them, like trying to claim domestic workers want to have affairs with their employers' husbands, even if they have to base it on talk show hosts or internet boards.
> There are, sadly, some people who think that if they have heard something repeated often enough it must be true.


Except in the case of Ruben there's a conviction!

However, I do agree with you in general, the days of the jail blazers are over.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

broham said:


> Thanks for the message schilly!
> 
> I tell you the response to this article has been fascinating. I've gotten some serious hatemail from Blazer fans accusing me of being an irresponsible journalist, a racist, and an awful fat person addicted to big macs and krispy kremes!
> 
> ...


That is the worst basketball site I've ever seen in my life.

It's like a jump, to conclusions mat. It would have all these conclusions, that you could jump to.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Samuel, That is a Hordible idea....hordible.


----------

